# Golpe de ariete



## josefus

Hola a todos.
Por favor, alguien sabría decirme como se traduce "golpe de ariete" al inglés?
Es un término hidráulico que describe un aumento de presión de una tubería de agua al momento de cerrar una llave bruscamente.

Gracias,

JL


----------



## alberto magnani

"Golpe de ariete"="Ram effect"  "Ram pulse"


----------



## LaLunaEnElBolsillo

Tambien podria ser "water hammer" o "hammering"


----------



## abeltio

Water Hammer es la expresión utilizada en los libros de texto y en la jerga técnica aún cuando el líquido no sea agua.
Puede haber water hammer en circuitos de aceite.
También se lo llama dynamic pressure surge o pressure surge o dynamic surge.


----------



## LaLunaEnElBolsillo

Yo creo que "pressure surge" no sería totalmente decuado ya que esto sería "un aumento brusco de la presión" que no tendría necesariamente que ser un golpe de ariete. 
Solo es una apreciación mía, no se si también es usado para definir el golpe de ariete.


----------



## abeltio

LaLunaEnElBolsillo said:


> Yo creo que "pressure surge" no sería totalmente decuado ya que esto sería "un aumento brusco de la presión" que no tendría necesariamente que ser un golpe de ariete.
> Solo es una apreciación mía, no se si también es usado para definir el golpe de ariete.


 
Te recomiendo encarecidamente leer, aunque sea, el artículo de wikipedia sobre water hammer o un buen libro de texto sobre fluid dynamics para uso industrial, en sistemas oleohidráulicos (con aceite) no se usa el término waterhammer porque para ser precisos no se trata de "water" sino de aceite.


----------



## psicutrinius

de acuerdo con abeltio. "water hammer", incluso si no es agua.


----------



## jalibusa

"hammer blow"


----------



## Matilde mir hernandez

Entiendo lo que es un golpe de ariete ,pero no se como traducirlo al ingles,alguna sugerencia
 
Nota 1: Golpes de ariete: Cuando en un rack puedan existir una o varias tuberías 
               sometidas a interrupciones bruscas en el caudal de circulación, tales como ...
Gracias desde ya!


----------



## lpfr

Aquí puedes encontrar: "water hammer".


----------



## Matilde mir hernandez

Mil gracias,y el link es fenomenal....Lo voy a usar un monton


----------

